# George RR Martin - A Song of Ice and Fire



## djohnseiler (Dec 8, 2004)

With the flood of "fantasy" novels that seem to cover the shelves in our bookstores, I wasn't too keen on starting another trilogy when my buddy recommended this to me. I've read Eddings, almost all of the Dragonlance novels and some various other short fantasy stories. These were the best fantasy stories I have read in years. They are lengthy, but I suggest you give them a shot. His characters and his dynamic are amazing. 

The world he's created is huge, and it brings it all into scope so you don't forget who you were just reading about..simply great stuff. 

Three books thus far in the series

Book 1 - A Game of Thrones
Book 2 - A Clash of Kings
Book 3 - A Storm of Swords
Book 4 - A Feast for Crows (Not yet released)


----------



## Talia_Brie (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm not sure if A Feast For Crows is ever going to be released. Martin has been promising that it's almost finished for about 2 years now.

But you're right, these are excellent books, and a brilliant series. The realism and the filth he puts into them are great.

You should now look at reading soem Steven Erikson. For depth of plot and characters I think he's the only fantasy writer at the moment who can challenge Martin.


----------



## rashadow (Dec 9, 2004)

Yes those books are the shit! And yes Feast of Crows will probably never see the light of day. George will still be working on it on his death bed.

Honestly, who takes that long (other than you know who RJ) to finish a damn book! The man has me practically foaming at the mouth waiting for his next offering.

Caution, when you pick these books up (I know you're gonna) do not get attached to any character no matter what you think (but you and I know that you're not gonna follow that advice)


----------



## Talia_Brie (Dec 9, 2004)

The Hand of the King. :evil: 

How disappointed was I?


----------



## Bhauger (Dec 9, 2004)

My favorite series and story of all time. Great, great books.

George said he had 70 some chapters done. About a year ago he was at around 40. So he's making progress. I think he'll be done within the next couple of months, or at least I hope so.

You should check out Hobbs, those are great books too. I bought Greg Keyes Briar king, suppose to be pretty good, haven't started yet. I also bought Lord of Snow and Shadows by Sarah Ash. It's suppose to be based in 17th/18th century russia, I'm going to start them soon. Then I'll buy some Scott Bakker, and Erikson.


----------



## djohnseiler (Dec 9, 2004)

Political rambling aside, here's the quote for Martin's website: 

_As I write, six days have passed since the election. 

Since I posted my "Mourning for America" update last Wednesday, I have been absolutely deluged with emails. As of this writing I have received more than six hundred letters. Short letters, long letters, funny letters, sad letters, heartfelt letters, angry letters, and everything in between. I am pleased to say that the vast majority of those emails have been very supportive. 

Yes, there have been a few dozen abusive letters full of semi-literate namecalling, but actually fewer than I anticipated. No surprise there. Like Superchicken, I knew the job was dangerous when I took it. To those who say they will never read a book by me again, well, that's your choice. To those who suggested I get out of "your" country and move to France, nah, don't think so. I have nothing against France and hope to visit there again one day, but this is my country, and I believe I will stay and fight for it. 

I have also received some thoughtful and considered missives from Bush voters, expressing their disagreement with the views I expressed in my last update. I wish I had time to answer those, since I do believe that the only way America is ever going to heal is if people of good will on both sides talk to one another and find some common ground. However, the last thing I need right now is to engage in twenty or thirty protracted political discussions via email. I do appreciate those letters and respect those who took the time to write them, as much as we may disagree on Bush, Kerry, and the issues. 

Hundreds of you wrote to echo my sentiments about the election and the future that we face. Some of you have said that my words helped you in dealing with your own rage, depression, and despair. If so, I am very pleased. Your own emails had the same effect on me. I wish I could answer each and every one of those emails personally, but that is obviously impossible... especialIy since the flood continues even as I write. 

I have, however, read every letter that I received. We all need to be reminded from time to time that we do not stand alone. It was good of so many of you to take the time to console me, commiserate, share your outrage, and generally help me try and recover from the aftermath of the vote. 

So where am I now? 

*Back at work on A FEAST FOR CROWS, mostly. Revised and rewrote one of Arya's chapters yesterday. Today I mostly worked with Sam, and a little bit with Cersei. I still hope to finish by year's end, but of course I have said that before. We will see how it goes. *
As for the election, our fight (like Tolkien's road) goes ever on and on, and we must follow where we can. There will be other battles, other elections, and we are legion. The Boss says it best: NO RETREAT, NO SURRENDER. 

Keep reading, keep thinking, and keep voting. 


—George R.R. Martin, November 8, 2004_

What a tease...no real information. 

One of the selling points before I read was the characters, and how there is no such thing as a "lead" character. The person you think is the "hero", so to speak, would die quicker than you can blink. The beauty of him is the character development, but also keeping you on your toes. It's a grim world, but wonderfully intense. 

Steven Erikson...the Malazan series? I think I may give it a shot. Need something to tide me over until AFFC.


----------



## crzywriter (Jan 23, 2005)

fresh from his website as of a few days ago...he says that he;s on the home stretch. whether to believe him or not...well, i;ll leave that up to you.


----------

